# Do you want to hunt Rare U.S. scorpions?  These trips could get you species never seen for sale!



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Like scorpions?  Like hiking?  Are you tough?  Are you fearless almost to the point of stupidity?  Want to take your collection to a whole new level?  Want to breed rare species that will be demanded for trades or selling?   

Well good,.  That's a start.,  Lets look a little deeper....

I don't have a car.  So do you?  If not, that's okay possibly if you bike.   Also, I should be able to help with gas if you do.  

We can go for a night or a week.  But if it's only a night or two, I may not leave when you do.... depending on how things go...

I'm socially liberal.  Economically conservative.  No hate speech please.

Also, most of the collection sites I am interested in, are on or near the border.  If you come, be prepared to meet lots of border patrol and smugglers.  *see question above about "are you fearless"...*

Also, many of these locations are far from medical services and even cell phone service, so you should be in good health.

Oh yeah, and you have to be 18+ and Male, or 18+ with your partner on trip.

So there ya go... I know, it's a little complicated.  And yes, I'm a little choosy.  This is going to be hairy enough sometimes, without dealing with any bull.  So I want to be upfront right away.  These will be hardcore trips.  And if you can't cut it, or blame "the ______s" for all your problems, this won't go well.  So I want to get that out of the way, right away. 


So what's the prize you ask???  
Well, there are tons of different species in most of these locations... So that depends on you and your goals...

But I intend this summer on getting D. whitei and D. diablo.  I also want to get some Hadrurus, including H.a. "pallidus" and H. obscurus. 

Where?   Well, I have locations and trips planned for most of our border with mexico this year.   So where do you want to go?   Which species do you want to get?   

We have the Tex/Mex border near the Gulf of Mexico.  We have the Big Bend region of Tex.  We have the N.M./A.Z./MX border.   And for hadrurus, I want to look a couple of different spots between the western border of Organ Pipe N.M. and San Diego.

Any of this sounding good yet?  Its getting that time of year.   Heck, I'm heading to the border tomorrow evening if I can catch the bus.    wahoo

Seriously though folks....  I am going to find some darn fine specimens this year.  I will guide you as long as you can carry your own stuff.  And, you could have a species that hardly anyone here does.  And that, my friends, is banging.  

So if you are interested, click on my name, and send me an EMAIL please.
Like I said, I'm probably heading out tomorrow night, and don't need a full inbox thanks!  

Well, there ya go....   Peace, r       see ya'll when I get back...

*for those wandering what happened this weekend,.... Well, we went.  And then drove back.  Long, long story that basically revolves around the weather.   so...  It was a false start.  No biggie.   The season now starts thursday.


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Mar 3, 2010)

I lived in North County (SD) for over a decade, I didn't have a ton of luck blacklighting or rockrolling most areas around there but there are some areas that are definitely good. I can't remember exactly, but if I recall there is somewhere in the neighborhood of 14 species I think that are in the SD area. Serradigitus gertschi, a few vaejovis sp (can't recall how many), anuroctonus, S. maesensis, and some others are around there and you don't have to get too close for the border for em.
I'm planning on a series of camping trips with my girlfriend to go collecting around SoCal, maybe AZ too for breeding stock C. sculpturatus and maybe a couple of one or two other specifics. Just gotta wait until the semester is over and the temperatures get proper for it . I finally got ahold of one of the LED maglight U.V.s that seems to have great range from what I've seen in my captives so I'm eager to give it a field test. The sh***ty modified flourescent one I've had for years had awful range and was useless until you got within like 6 feet of the damn things.

Anyways careful out there, I've finally decided I should probably pick up some snake chaps just in case and sometimes people you encounter can be worse than the threat of dangerous animals. Good luck, happy hunting, hope you get the species your after.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thanks!   I will be collecting some of the "other" species this year as well.
But my main goal for collecting this year, is to collect most or all of the U.S. Hadrurus and Diplocentrus sp.   You wouldn't happen to know anything about finding Hadrurus Obscurus by chance would you?      ~r

P.s.  If you want to give me any exact locations, please do so through PM or email.   Thanks!


----------



## super-pede (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey,pick up some pedes while you're there!I've had great luck at the us side of the rio grande at the tip of Texas.Pm me if you get any pedes. 
Good luck!Happy hunting!


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm working and going to school fulltime.. but in the future if the smugglers don't kill you first haha.  I pack more heat than a Habanero pepper, and would enjoy the adventure.  Even the snakes that we would find would be cool.  

Of these new species, we would of course test our their sting before placing them in containers.. because everyone is going to ask us that, we need to get that out of the way.   

"Are they aggressive?" 

"He continued to sting until he pierced a vein in my wrist."  

Good luck!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks pede!   I'll keep my eyes open for you.  Though I don't know why, but pedes seem to keep their distance from me!  I have seen a Scolopendra in a long time.  They are kind of 3rd eye animals imo, and I think they "feel" me, and run!    

Keep your eyes open in a week or two when I get back, as I will be posting a full trip report if there is anything to report!  If not, I will post that here as well.     Thanks!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Cowin8579 said:


> I'm working and going to school fulltime.. but in the future if the smugglers don't kill you first haha.  I pack more heat than a Habanero pepper, and would enjoy the adventure.  Even the snakes that we would find would be cool.
> 
> Of these new species, we would of course test our their sting before placing them in containers.. because everyone is going to ask us that, we need to get that out of the way.
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't be surprised if I kick the bucket this year!  I am going to take a lot of risks.  I'm going to be by myself a lot, climbing on cliffs in the dark, and et al.    So major injury or death is a possibility.  Heck, if I break my leg in some of the places I am going, could get me itself!

Snakes are cool.  I almost stepped on a big Rattler down by the border last year.   That rattle sent me six feet into the air!    (It was behind me)

But for trips with me, I have no interest in collecting reptiles or amphibians or any vertebrate for that matter!, unless you have on you the PERMITS needed to do so in Texas!  They are hard tails about that here due to Idiots coming through and grabbing everything they can.  

*Also, and this for everyone, not just you corwin.   

I WILL NOT COLLECT APHONOPELMA MODERATUM, OR Rio Grande Gold, T's.
Many of the Moderatum populations are on the brink.   I know someone who studies them, and he tells me it's a couple T's away in many places, from having the population collapse.  SO.....  I don't want to have anything to do with them besides looking or pictures.   Otherwise, leave them be!

(I really am not interested in hunting for T's at all.  But I wanted to get that out if anyone is... It's important to my friend, and therefor me as well.  )

So back to Corwin!  Alright.   Figure out a date when you can, and drop me a line.   I will be heading west to other states this summer, but will only be gone for week(s) at a time.  I will probably head back this way for most of the summer once I find a couple breeding pairs of 2 Hadrurus sp.   Then it's
Diplo time!   Wahoo

Send me dates when you can!   Peace, ryan


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't collect snakes either lol.  I won't know what is going on until later summer, could be moving to another state.. but will do.  

I like Jeff Corwin, but am more of a Steve Irwin guy.   

The concept of using the border and snagging species that exist between here and Mexico is certainly a good idea.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Cowin8579 said:


> The concept of using the border and snagging species that exist between here and Mexico is certainly a good idea.



Actually, many "American" species, are actually U.S. AND Mexico species.  Look up Chihuahuan Desert map.   Most of it is in Mexico.   Only parts extend up.   

For example.... All of our Diplocentrus species (except D. lindo), can only be found in counties on the border!   whitei,diablo,sptizeri, peloncillensis,.....
So it's not that I'm going to border to get "mexican" scorpions.  It's just the only U.S. location where they live.  Hence, the rarity and cost of some of them.   You have to be knee deep to find some of these!   

Let me know,.....    R


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 3, 2010)

sounds fun!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> sounds fun!


You are 18 according to your profile snapple.   You live in AZ.  Are you just going to sit back and enjoy the view?   Or do you want to go hunting sometime?!?!?!   

Hadrurus, and Diplocentrus.   You have Hadrurus all over there.   The diplos are on the border.....


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 3, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> You are 18 according to your profile snapple.   You live in AZ.  Are you just going to sit back and enjoy the view?   Or do you want to go hunting sometime?!?!?!
> 
> Hadrurus, and Diplocentrus.   You have Hadrurus all over there.   The diplos are on the border.....


I am 18.
The problem of not being able to hunt is mobility for me. i don't own a car or bike. I will pm you though.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> I am 18.
> The problem of not being able to hunt is mobility for me. i don't own a car or bike. I will pm you though.


We can talk about that.  There are ways around it.   You could bus somewhere and meet me.  Or, I could get close, and maybe you could get a ride?  Email me and I bet we can figure it out...


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a lot safer to hunt for T's and scorps IN Mexico.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> It's a lot safer to hunt for T's and scorps IN Mexico.


Problem is getting them back!  It's illegal to take any wildlife out of mexico unless you are a researcher with lots of permits.  Doesn't mean it can't be done of course... but for me, I would rather deal with U.S. side of border, than go to jail in Mexico!  If you have any info regarding this, feel free to pm or email me.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 3, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> I am 18.
> The problem of not being able to hunt is mobility for me. i don't own a car or bike. I will pm you though.


pm complete


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay, I take that back.  Just send me emails.  My box is full, and I don't have time to clear it.  I have to catch a bus tonight!      wahooooooo


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 3, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Okay, I take that back.  Just send me emails.  My box is full, and I don't have time to clear it.  I have to catch a bus tonight!      wahooooooo


alrighty.....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 3, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> alrighty.....


That wasn't directed at you SWT.   That's for everyone!


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 3, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> That wasn't directed at you SWT.   That's for everyone!


i had requested for your email but remembered i already had it, so i just edited it with alrighty.


----------



## Animalia (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey ryan no rush but since i lost your email and cant find it u mind pming it when u get a chance


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds fun, sucks im in ohio! We dont have anything too interesting up here, definately no scorps, ill be awaiting the updates though


----------



## Harlock (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm up for trying to go out sometime.  I've wanted to go to the Big Bend area or the Trans-Pecos Region once it gets warmer.  I've got a car and a small tent, and can get a 5-man one from a friend.  I don't have a UV light yet however.

I'm also a student at UT, and can (and have) checked out books long out of print on just Texas scorpions & spiders, as well as ones that contain awesome ID keys for all scorpions.

PM me sometime, maybe we can meet up and get to know each other over spring break. (My gf has to work, so I wasn't planning to leave Austin anyway.)


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 9, 2010)

*I'm baaaaacccckkk*

Ooooo, Good times folks.   Good news coming tomorrow... 

No D. whitei, but that's the only thing that didn't go well.  

Full report coming tomorrow.

And Harlock, I will pm/email you very soon.  Yeah, we should meet up.  And yeah, we should go hiking sometime...


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 10, 2010)

You still have good news?  I've kind of been waiting haha ..working on pics?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 10, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> You still have good news?  I've kind of been waiting haha ..working on pics?


Unfortunately, the camera we got after I broke the last one stinks.  I can't get it to even take a NON-Macro pic.   That thing is junk.  

I am working on a write up though.   I'm already have two pages without spacing, and I haven't even gotten to the good stuff yet!   

On top of that... I'm making cages, trying to clean the house up (backed up there!) and I need to make a ton of masks.   I should have the write up done later tonight though!   

It was awesome.  Check later and you will like what you hear!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 10, 2010)

neat, can't wait till it's up!!!
Glad to hear you had a good trip!!


----------



## Harlock (Mar 10, 2010)

I was going to PM you my cell phone number to contact me, but your PM box is full.  PM me your email address if you want.


----------



## Eric78 (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want a nice light, search FLUKE RLD2. its a leak detector flashlight used for refridgeration gas leak detection.you can find them at www.johnstonesupply.com
very nice, durable... just enter rld2 in the product search window at the web site listed above


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I feel like I heard there was a length limit in posts.  Somebody could've been messing around when I read that or I could've read it wrong.  Guess you'll find out though:razz:


----------



## Anthony Straus (Mar 10, 2010)

Still waiting excitedly!!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 10, 2010)

Anthony Straus said:


> Still waiting excitedly!!!


I'm sorry.  I had to have a meeting tonight for an upcoming trip.  (in 9 or 10 days!)  I'm going to work on it until my eyes won't stay open.   Tomorrow I'm going Scolopendra hunting, and then I have a dinner party to attend.  I will finish soon though.  Only a day or two left to write about...


----------



## Animalia (Mar 10, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I'm sorry.  I had to have a meeting tonight for an upcoming trip.  (in 9 or 10 days!)  I'm going to work on it until my eyes won't stay open.   Tomorrow I'm going Scolopendra hunting, and then I have a dinner party to attend.  I will finish soon though.  Only a day or two left to write about...


Just to let you know, I trecked like 8 miles to my grandparents (and its the hottest humid day its been in like 6 months) since you told me to read about in in the email. And what do i get *Nothing!* :evil::evil: lol But na cant wait to read it all.

oh and i dropped ya another email just ta let ya know


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 12, 2010)

Animalia said:


> Just to let you know, I trecked like 8 miles to my grandparents (and its the hottest humid day its been in like 6 months) since you told me to read about in in the email. And what do i get *Nothing!* :evil::evil: lol But na cant wait to read it all.
> 
> oh and i dropped ya another email just ta let ya know


I drove 4 hours round trip yesterday looking for S.h. "castineps", and what did I find?  Two juvie C. vittatus.   And trust me, I've had plenty of hikes come up empty handed.   Failure is the beginning of success.   You can ever truly succeed without it.      I'll reply to your last email either today or monday, See Below.  


FOR EVERYONE:

Sorry everyone! I need a time machine, or a time pause button. I have to start packing as apparently I am heading out tonight for a new trip for the weekend! yeah. Then, when I get back, I will pop up a quick, super short trip report for this weekend. Then I have to work. (make masks) for the rest of the week. I'm not trying to ignore, I just can't hardly get on here right now. So busy, and it keeps piling on, but I love it. Give me more.   I'll be back to computer access by monday. My box is and will be full for a while. click on my screen name to email me.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 14, 2010)

Still looking for someone to go D. diablo hunting in southern coastal gulf texas.

This would be in counties on the border, but we wouldn't actually be "on" the border.  Regardless, no illegal drugs please, as we could be searched.

We can go for 24 hours, or 120.  your choice.  

Did I mention Diplocentrus diablo ?!?!?!?!   :drool:


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryan, did you or did you not go beyond that sign with the barbed wire?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 14, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Ryan, did you or did you not go beyond that sign with the barbed wire?


Lol, DW, you've never been to Texas have you?   Here in Texas, if you want to be sure and see tomorrow, you don't climb over fences.  You just don't.   If you see someone trespassing on your neighbors land, running away with their T.V. let's just say, you can shoot them in the back of the head, legally.  Now if someone's on your land uninvited, you can shoot them whether they are stealing or not.  Trespassing is a capital offense here.   I highly recommend not doing it!


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Lol, DW, you've never been to Texas have you?   Here in Texas, if you want to be sure and see tomorrow, you don't climb over fences.  You just don't.   If you see someone trespassing on your neighbors land, running away with their T.V. let's just say, you can shoot them in the back of the head, legally.  Now if someone's on your land uninvited, you can shoot them whether they are stealing or not.  Trespassing is a capital offense here.   I highly recommend not doing it!


You can do that there? I was more concerned that your interest in finding some Scorps got the best of you and you went over the fence to see if there was a undisturbed population of scorpions cause nobody had the balls to cross a fence with a "Poison Gas" warning on it.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 15, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> You can do that there? I was more concerned that your interest in finding some Scorps got the best of you and you went over the fence to see if there was a undisturbed population of scorpions cause nobody had the balls to cross a fence with a "Poison Gas" warning on it.


lol, no, I love life.  It's hard sometimes, don't get me wrong, but I want to live.  And I don't want poisoned scorpions, or poisoned me for that matter.   It's an interesting sign to see on the side of the highway though right?   I almost didn't need coffee after that.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 2, 2010)

how did the pede hunt go? find any thing?be sure to stop at trash dumps.theres *always* a good variety of bugs and other things there.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 2, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> lol, no, I love life.  It's hard sometimes, don't get me wrong, but I want to live.  And I don't want poisoned scorpions, or poisoned me for that matter.   It's an interesting sign to see on the side of the highway though right?   I almost didn't need coffee after that.


wow, do you have pictures of that?  Scary!!

When I got my baby OBTs I had to chase one out of it's little straw, that about gave me a heart attack, better then a triple espresso!!


----------

